# 'twas The Night Of Thanksgiving



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I know, I know. It's a week early but - geeeez - with all this talk of Favorite Dishes and Navy Gravy Boats, not to mention the hanging of Christmas lights....well, I just thought I'd add this to the mix. Enjoy!

---------------------------------------------------------------------

'Twas the night of Thanksgiving, but I just couldn't sleep 
I tried counting backwards, I tried counting sheep.

The leftovers beckoned - the dark meat and white 
But I fought the temptation with all of my might.

Tossing and turning with anticipation 
The thought of a snack became infatuation.

So, I raced to the kitchen, flung open the door 
and gazed at the fridge, full of goodies galore.

I gobbled up turkey and buttered potatoes 
Pickles and carrots, beans and tomatoes.

I felt myself swelling so plump and so round, 
'till all of the sudden, I rose off the ground.

I crashed through the ceiling, floating into the sky 
with a mouthful of pudding and a handful of pie.

But, I managed to yell as I soared past the trees--- 
Happy eating to all - pass the cranberries, please.

May your stuffing be tasty, may your turkey be plump 
May your potatoes 'n gravy have nary a lump.

May your yams be delicious, may your pies take the prize 
May your Thanksgiving dinner stay off of your thighs.

*May your Thanksgiving be blessed! *


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

x2


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

X3 






























Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Nice!!* Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is great!






























[/quote]


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Two things

1 Thanksgiving is not a week away better check that calender again

2 I think you have been hanging around Eric too long

Have a Happy Thanksgiving

John


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE !!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good one!

Great poem.


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok since I'm posting this after Thanksgiving I hope all had a Wonderful Thanksgiving. And to Wolfie what can I say ....YOUR the BEST





























Peg


----------

